# Alta - Bodø/Glimt (Norwegian Cup) 05.05.2016



## Rainbow-Bet (May 5, 2016)

*Read full preview at: rainbow bet.*


The 3.round of the Norwegian Cup is on today. Tippeliga side Bodø/Glimt take the trip north to Alta to meet the home team indoor in Finnmarkshallen. Both teams are in poor form in their respective divisions, but Alta's got big problems with a flu within their squad ahead of today's match.



The yellow from Alta sits on an disapointing 11th place in the 2.division dep.1, 1-0-3 is their poor stat so far this season. Follo, Senja and Grorud have beaten Alta in the league, while a poor away side in Tromsø 2 were beaten 3-0 in Finnmarkshallen. But Alta struggled a lot in the first half against Tromsø 2, and were ineffective in front of goal. Alta's knocked out Kirkenes (2-5) and Finnsnes (3-1) in the first and second round of the Cup.



Last years top scorer Vegard Braaten is out with the flu, he didn't train today or yesterday, and it's expected that he'll start on the bench. Braaten is a very important player for Alta, he's strong, quick and has an eye for goals. Also both first choices on the centre back position are out with sickness, Mads Frede Hansen and Andreas Markussen are both doubtful ahead of today's clash. There is still some good news for head coach Rune Repvik ahead of the Cup match, the midfielder Christian Reginiussen is flown up from Trondheim to participate in the match. Reginiussen has been among Alta's best players this year, he's a duel strong and hard-working midfielder.



*Expected lineup Alta:*



Thomasen

Evjen – V.Olsen – Torgersen – Overvik

Dahl Abelsen – Reginiussen

Nikolaisen – Thomassen – Makolli

Sega Ngom



The visitors are struggling in Tippeligaen, finding themselves on a 13th place, with 2-1-5 in total. Have now 4 defeats in a row on Norway's highest level. In the weekend they lost 0-2 on home ground to Sarpsborg, in a match where Bodø/Glimt didn't impress anyone and looked uninspired at times. This team have a great potential, but because of their young squad they'll most likely perform a bit unstable this year. Patrick Berg (18) and Mathias Normann (19) are the most exciting youngsters in this squad, and we'll see a lot of this player sin the future.



Bodø/Glimt has beaten Fløya (0-6) and Mo (0-6) out of the Cup so far, and are today meeting their third opponents on the way. The away side has got an injury free squad, but perhaps will rotate in some positions. We believe head coach Aasmund Bjørkan is determined and eager to take home a win and at the same time progress in the Norwegian Cup.



*Expected lineup Bodø/Glimt:*



Halldorsson

Jacobsen – Moe – Saltnes – Bjørnbak

Furebotn – Berg – Normann

Jevtovic – Azemi – T.Olsen



The match's been played indoor in Finnmarkshallen, a arena where opponents has been struggling in the years. Alta has always been a good home team, but with their extremely disapponting league start in the 2.division (was relegated from 1.division last year), we think they will have a hard task against Bodø/Glimt. It's at the same time very unlucky that booth centre backs and top scorer Braaten are out of the match. Bodø/Glimt plays in a 4-3-3 formation, with great goalscorers in the forward roles, the team are quick and offensive in their style. We bet on an away win to Bodø/Glimt with European Handicap. The away side mot win with 2 goals more than Alta, for the bet to be won.









*Alta -Bodø/Glimt           2 (EH -1)*

*2.04 Unibet*

*1.91  Bet365*

*1.95  Betsafe*

*1.88  bet-at-home*


----------

